

Instagram for Babies? Seriously? - cliffdailey
http://piicaboo.com

======
richf
Why wouldn't someone just use Instagram and take pictures of their babies?

~~~
cliffdailey
I agree. But it seems like it would be a great niche. kinda like a virtual
timeline of your child's life. I could see baby/kid brands signing up on the
service.

~~~
richf
Hmm.. I guess you are right. I suppose there will always be a market for "X
for Y". Take successful "general" product and specialize it.

~~~
cliffdailey
Yep. Could be interesting.

